# Israel Premier League 31 Oct football schedule



## OddsPoster (Oct 29, 2009)

31 Oct 15:10 Maccabi Haifa v Maccabi Netanya 1.28 4.75 8.50 +8  
31 Oct 16:00 Hapoel Beer Sheva v MS Ashdod 2.10 3.20 3.20 +8  
31 Oct 17:00 Hapoel Akko v Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv 4.33 3.40 1.72 +8  
31 Oct 17:00 Hapoel Raanana v Hapoel Petach Tikva 2.70 3.20 2.37 +8  
31 Oct 17:00 Hapoel Ramat Gan v Hapoel Bnei Sakhnin 2.30 3.10 2.87 +8  
31 Oct 17:00 Hapoel Tel Aviv v Maccabi Tel Aviv 2.00 3.20 3.40 +8  
31 Oct 17:00 Maccabi Petach Tikva v Maccabi Achi Nazereth 1.83 3.25 4.00 +8  
31 Oct 17:30 Beitar Jerusalem v Hapoel Haifa 1.66 3.50 4.50


----------

